# Puppy might have HOD - Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy



## CocoNUT (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok...so our Sharplaninac "puppy" might be currently suffering from HOD.  When i got home last night she wouldn't stand up...even for duck jerky!  She would kind of pull herself along a little...but even that was not 'normal' for her!  When she refused to get up for the 'chores' (feeding/watering all the animals) I KNEW something was NOT right!  She LOVES greeting the goats when i let them out for playtime!  

So off to the ER vet we went (yesterday evening).  Bloodwork came up fine - except a high white cell count (liver functions, kidneys good, no lyme or tick lameness, no heartworm - she's on preventatives)...xrays didn't show anything abnormal either.  She did have a fluctuating temperature.  Still...can't get up or walk.  
Overnight stay at the ER...and now she's at our vet's for observation.  

Has anyone else gone through this with their LGDs?    If so...do you have any guidance?  

This is pretty upsetting...especially after we lost one of our goats due to heat stoke last Saturday (huge storm AND horrific heat out here - lost all power and our water!)  

HOD occurs in large breed and rapidly growing dog breeds.  It's causes are unknown.  
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1561&aid=446    provides information.  (sorry, I'm technologically inept and dont' know how to link it!  )

I hope none of you have to ever experience this!  But it's best to know about it before hand! 

Right now we're just hoping she come out of this and is able to get better.  Keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope that she is feeling better minute by minute and that you have her back at home soon with a full recovery in your future.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you.  Right now she's been at the Vet's office all day and we still haven't heard anything from the vet.  Apparently she's (vet) consulting with the other vet on what to do/how to proceed!  (I wonder if they have internet access...)  We just really think everything should know about this potential condition (like bloat) so that IF the unfortnate happens, you will be prepared and knowlegable (and you can make sure your veterinary staff is too!).


----------



## CocoNUT (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok...looks like it's NOT HOD and there seems to be a problem with her 4th vertebrae in her neck.  We don't know how she could've gotten any trauma as our goats are penned when we're not around and we don't have any other large animals - and she's in a fenced in yard.

aaah....puppyhood!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

hope she gets better


----------

